# Baiting late season in VA



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

My buddy just informed me that it is now legal to bait deer during the special late antlerless season in VA. I haven't seen anything of the kind anywhere including the DNR website. Has anyone else heard of this? This is the special late season in Northern Virginia.


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

nevermind my buddy is an idiot... read that you can't put out food from sept 1 - jan 1. Still cant hunt over corn in NOVA during the late season...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*You can't*

hunt anything in Va. over bait. PERIOD!!!!! At least that I'm aware of.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

wdbrand said:


> hunt anything in Va. over bait. PERIOD!!!!! At least that I'm aware of.


Many have tried and paid dearly for it. It is not worth the risk of losing hunting privlidges for 3 years, possible loss of equipment and the fines involved.


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

Ed K said:


> Many have tried and paid dearly for it. It is not worth the risk of losing hunting privlidges for 3 years, possible loss of equipment and the fines involved.


Yeah pretty much any time i hear anything about a change in regs i go to DNR for the full story. My buddy is an idiot of sorts!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

What you do on private property is your business. Public lands are another territory. As you stated Sep 1 - Jan 1 (which is the end of the regular season) you can't bait deer. Wondering, hunting over a food plot, how does that compare to hunting over corn... Still bait wouldn't you think... where is the line drawn...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Huntsman said:


> What you do on private property is your business. Public lands are another territory. As you stated Sep 1 - Jan 1 (which is the end of the regular season) you can't bait deer. Wondering, hunting over a food plot, how does that compare to hunting over corn... Still bait wouldn't you think... where is the line drawn...


dgif is very clear on it all. there really isnt any room for confusion as its written now

no baiting from sept1-jan1
no hunting over bait period
food plots are not considered bait.
*****
Do Not Feed Deer
Department regulation makes it illegal to place or distribute food, salt, or minerals to feed or attract deer from September 1 through January 1, statewide (unless noted in the exception below). This prohibition does not include the planting of agronomic crops or wildlife food plots.

******


----------

